
Defense Department developing portable hacking device for soldiers - _pius
http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/26/defense-department-developing-portable-hacking-device-for-soldie/
======
bediger
De luxe! Have they scheduled "Operation Screaming Fist" yet?

